# System intruded, chassis opened or tempered before error Asus A8N5X



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 26, 2005)

On my friends computer on an ASUS A8N5X motherboard, it generates the following error window overtop of the BIOS window:

"Message Confirmation: The system intruded, chassis opened or tempered before. Please check system."

what in the heck is this error and how do i get rid of it!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Some cases have an intrusion guard to keep you from running the computer with the side off. Probably, if you opened it, you did not get it latched clear back in, so double check to make sure it is closed properly.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

That motherboard has a way of telling when you've opened the machine and it warns you if it's happened. I think they normally use this in a business environment where you're not supposed to have employees opening the machines. You can disable it in the BIOS by going to the boot section and setting the Case Open Warning option to disabled. There's also a connector on the motherboard which is used for this warning. By default there's supposed to be a jumper on the chassis intrusion connector. The manual shows what position the jumper should be in to disable the warning. In order to get that warning you have to remove the jumper from the connector and enable the entry in the BIOS. Fixing either should make the warning go away.


----------

